# Looking for Reformed Baptist church in S. Arizona



## Smith (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi,

I am trying to find a Reformed Baptist church (or similar) in the southern Arizona area, specifically Sierra Vista (ideal) and vicinity, including Tucson. I can't seem to find anything. If anyone knows anything that might help, please let me know!

Thank you.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 28, 2009)

If you don't find a Reformed Baptist church, there is Desert Springs PCA in Tucson that Simply_Nikki goes to.

http://www.puritanboard.com/members/simply_nikki/


----------



## student ad x (Dec 28, 2009)

Howdy Smith,

You might have a look here: Reformed Baptist Church Directory, Arizona | The Reformed Reader


humbly,
Cam


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Sir,

There is one reformed baptist church that I know of that I used to attend here in Tucson. They are a small congregation of about 8 to 10 people that meet in the home of one of the members. They are very godly and very conservative individuals. I'm not sure what your position is on church leadership, but this is an independent church, separate from any denomination. 
Berean Christian Assembly - Tucson, AZ

The only other semi-baptistic/calvinistic church I know of in Tucson is Sovereign Grace church affiliated with sovereign grace ministries 
Sovereign Grace Church of Tucson | Glad You're Here!

I hear they lean to the charasmatic side though... so if you're fine with that, by all means check it out. The rest of the RB churches seem to all be in northern arizona (i.e. James White's church in Phoenix).

There is an excellent conservative PCA church in sierra vista, of which I am also friends with the ruling elder there called Grace Church. 
4950 E Camino Segundo 
Sierra Vista, AZ 85650
(520) 458-0034

Finally there is my church, Desert Springs Presbyterian Church, that I guess is classified as one of the more conservative PCA churches in Tucson.
Desert Springs Presbyterian Church

There was also an OPC church plant in Tucson recently that's all the rave LOL. 
Covenant OPC - A mission work of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church

I hope this helps


----------



## Smith (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Nikki,
Thank you! I had not found the Berean Christian Assembly or had all that info. Much appreciated.

FYI, I have also just been informed of the Sovereign Grace Baptist Church, in Rio Rico, AZ: Sovereign Grace Baptist Church of Rio Rico, AZ | Home.

It seems that there is no RB church specifically in Sierra Vista.

Thanks.


----------

